# Experience with ArtsNow or similiar?



## Velvet (Aug 10, 2010)

I did a search for ArtsNow on this forum and everything was dated in 2008. Anyone recently use them? What did you think overall of them?

www.artsnow.com

I'm probably going to use a different provider for clothing but for accessories ArtsNow looks pretty good! Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This post talks about artsnow (under another one of their names) http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-fulfillment-services/t73967.html

The posts are only a few months old, so I don't think much has changed from what has already been posted.

You could always give them a try and report back on your own findings


----------



## Velvet (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Rodney. The search results didnt bring up this one for some reason. Artnow.com is the parent company, there are several company that use its format.

I was hoping to find something similiar but not in Hong Kong. I may try them anyway.


----------

